# Expiration Dates on DMZ 3.0



## ldog (Aug 8, 2014)

Guys

I just received 5 bottles of DMZ 3.0. What is the expiration date on this product? It's not listed.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 8, 2014)

It will probably outlast the twinkies and the cockroaches if there is a nuclear war.


----------



## ebfitness (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah, it'll be good for YEARS kept in a dark, dry cabinet, closet, or safe.


----------



## Dannie (Aug 10, 2014)

If you look hard enough you just may be able to see it. 


> Yeah, it'll be good for YEARS kept in a dark, dry cabinet, closet, or safe.


I share the same point of view, got around 20 bottles of various PH to include SD and SDMZ 2. At current rate it will last me 5 years or so. Not big on orals and ph.


----------



## precious2014 (Sep 11, 2014)

It always listed in the bottle....


----------

